# Angegebene Wassertiefe für Wasserpflanzen



## Platsch2008 (26. Apr. 2008)

Hallo,

habt ihr Erfahrungen, wie groß die Toleranz für den angegebenen Wert der Wassertiefe bei Sumpf- und Flachwasserzonen ist. Also, ich meine, wenn beispielsweise die Pflanzen im Topf durchschnittlich 10-15cm tiefer stehen wie angegeben? Kann das problematisch werden?

Gruß aus dem Oberbergischen
Peter


----------



## Digicat (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Angegebene Wassertiefe für Wasserpflanzen*

Servus Peter



> Kann das problematisch werden?



"Probieren geht über studieren" heißt ein Sprichwort.

Ich weiß es nicht, aber nicht umsonst stehen da Tiefenangaben  .

Was kann denn passieren, mehr als das die Pflanze es nicht überlebt  .

Sorry für die provokante Antwort, aber was erwartest du


----------



## Platsch2008 (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Angegebene Wassertiefe für Wasserpflanzen*

Hallo Helmut,
na ja, meine Frage war schon ernst gemeint. Sicher ist mir klar, dass es irgendwann eine Exitus gibt. Mir ging es hier um Erfahrungswerte aus der Praxis. Und sicher ist auch, dass es einen Grund für die Tiefenangaben gibt. Interessant ist nur, dass je nach Lieferant und Literatur auch hier diese Angaben variieren - daher meine Frage


----------



## abyss (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Angegebene Wassertiefe für Wasserpflanzen*

Hallo Peter,
meine Erfahrungen nach einem Jahr als Teichbesitzer sind folgende. Die meißten Tiefenangaben bei Sumpfpflanzen sind zu tief. Ich habe am Anfang auch zu tief gepflanzt und dann benötigen die Pflanzen ewig um in die Gänge zu kommen, besonnders wenn sie vom Topf in Pflanzenerde in relativ nährstoffarmes Sand-Lehmgemisch gesetzt werden. Nicht ganz Winterharte Sorten z.B __ Hechtkraut,  sollte man tiefer pflanzen damit sie im nächsten Winter nicht erfrieren.


----------



## Digicat (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Angegebene Wassertiefe für Wasserpflanzen*

Servus Peter

Sascha hat ja schon mal einen Hinweis gegeben  

Erfahrung von mir: Bei mir wurde beim "ersten" Teich vom Teichbauer die Pflanzen gesetzt (ich wusste nicht wie Tief die 280 Pflanzen zu setzen waren).

Auf die Frage von mir gab der Teichbauer diese Antwort: "Nachdem wir die Uferzone von 0 - -30/40cm (heißt schräg, ohne Stufe) ausgeführt haben ist es den Pflanzen egal wo wir sie setzen. Sie sucht sich ihren Lebensraum von selbst. sie wandert halt entweder nach oben oder nach unten".

Das hat mir damals eingeleuchtet. Und das Ergebnis nach 3 Jahren. Es war so !!!
Die Pflanzen haben sich nach der Tiefe gerichtet.

So, das lässt sich aber nicht auf jeden hier umlegen. Die "Meisten" haben richtige Stufen am Teich (so wie auch ich am zweiten Teich). Da kann die Pflanze nicht wandern, sondern muß mit der Tiefe zurecht kommen oder auch nicht.


----------



## Nymphaion (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Angegebene Wassertiefe für Wasserpflanzen*

Hallo,

es gibt verschiedene Gründe für unterschiedliche Angaben in der Literatur bzw. bei verschiedenen Anbietern.

Zum einen wandern die Pflanzen tatsächlich im Teich herum. Ein gutes Beispiel ist die __ Wasserfeder (Hottonia palustris [L.]). Normalerweise steht sie im flachen Wasser, aber von dort kann sie sowohl ins etwas tiefere Wasser als auch aufs nasse Land wandern. Versuche sie dort direkt zu pflanzen gehen in der Regel schief, es funktioniert nur wirklich gut wenn die Pflanze vom optimalen Standort aus dorthin gewandert ist. Welche Wassertiefe soll man da angeben?

Der optimale Standort ist auch regional unterschiedlich, denn viele Faktoren ändern sich in Abhängigkeit der geographischen Lage. Im Süden ist z. B. die Lichtintensität höher, die Sonne steht höher und die Sommer dauern länger. Extremes Beispiel: In Gebiet A liegt die Wassertemperatur in 100 cm Tiefe schon im April bei 20 ° C, in Gebiet B erreicht sie diese Temperatur in dieser Tiefe erst im Juni. Seerosen brauchen warmes Wasser zum Wachsen. In Gebiet A wird die Seerose also im April starten und wahrscheinlich bis Oktober wachsen können. In Gebiet B geht das erst zwei Monate später, und wahrscheinlich ist es ab Ende August dann auch schon wieder zu kalt. Diese Seerose hätte also 3 - 4 Monate weniger Zeit zum wachsen, das wird sie auf die Dauer nicht überleben. Aber auch in Gebiet B wird das Wasser an der Oberfläche natürlich schneller warm. In 30 cm Tiefe könnte es dort schon im Mai warm genug sein. Ergebnis: die Pflanztiefe für die gleiche Pflanze liegt in Gebiet A bei 100 cm, in Gebiet B bei 30 cm. 

Neben der Wassertemperatur spielt auch die Intensität der Einstrahlung eine Rolle. Pflanzen brauchen Licht zur Photosynthese. Je tiefer man ins Wasser hinunter geht, umso weniger Licht kommt dort an und irgendwann ist der Punkt erreicht wo das Licht für das Pflanzenwachstum nicht mehr ausreicht. Da im Süden das Licht intensiver ist, können dort die Pflanzen auch bis in eine größere Tiefe wachsen als im Norden. Es geht hier natürlich nicht um etliche Meter, sondern um einige Dezimeter. Aber sowas schlägt sich dann schon in unterschiedlichen Angaben nieder. Ein Gärtner in Hamburg nach einfach andere Erfahrungen als ein Gärtner am Bodensee.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Angegebene Wassertiefe für Wasserpflanzen*

Ui, 
klasse erklärt Werner, versteh sogar ich   

Prima


----------



## Platsch2008 (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Angegebene Wassertiefe für Wasserpflanzen*

... danke euch allen für die Erfahrungswerte. Ich beobachte das mal. Insgesamt stehen die Pflanzen zwar etwas tiefer, aber es wird sie wohl nicht gleich umbringen. Die unterschiedlichen Bedingungen der geografischen Lage sehe ich im Frühjahr als marginal an. Vieles kompensiert sich, im Süden sind zwar mehr Sonnetage vorhanden, der Winter ist in der Regel aber mit seinen niedrigen Durchschnittstempereaturen auch länger als z. B. im Rheinland  
Das mit der Pflanzenwanderung finde ich interessant. Es wird wahrscheinlich mehr die Pflanzen betreffen, die dann Ausläufer bilden, um meinen Pflanztöpfen zu entfliehen. Alle anderen wandern dann wohl mehr im Topf herum  
Ich denke euren Erfahrungen nach, sollte ich dann einfach mal abwarten und beobachten und meine eigenen Erfahrungen machen. Dennoch es ist ja schön, hier Fragen stellen zu können und ich bin begeistert, wie engagiert ihr hier die noch "Ahnungslosen" wie mich, unterstützt.

Gruß, Peter


----------



## Annett (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Angegebene Wassertiefe für Wasserpflanzen*

Hallo,

die unterschiedlichen Angaben der Tiefe kommen sicher auch vom unterschiedlichen Nährstoffgehalt der Gewässer...
Je mehr Nährstoffe, desto größere Pflanztiefen halten die Pflanzen aus, denn sie wachsen schnell genug, um diese Tiefe zu überwinden und über der Wasseroberfläche genug CO2 aufnehmen zu können. 

"Von nichts kommt nichts." 

Ein Großer __ Rohrkolben (schlechtes Beispiel für Folienteiche  ) wächst in einem schlammigen = nährstoffreichen Untergrund sehr weit in einen Weiher hinein. 
In meinem Teich hat er bei -20 bis -30 cm, nur mit Steinen festgeklemmt, kapituliert. Wegen seiner spitzen Austriebe bin ich deswegen aber auch nicht böse.


----------

